# Those furry legs....there must be a better way



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone - as you may know I've been struggling to figure out how best to deal with the elements - fall leaves, rain, and soon snow - for Kipling. The other day we bought him his coat and some mutluks. I have since returned the mutluks because they are so impossible to get on. I know some of you have had success. I have not. I also did not find the pawz easy to deal with. So...here's my question - is there such a thing as a sleeve, or legging only? I'm thinking something that slips onto the leg to protect the fur from having leaves etc. stuck all over it?? Any advice? My goal is practicality so that we don't have to go through a rigorous foot bath after every outing. His coat on the other hand was great today - kept his body nice and dry in the rain. Head, legs and feet...well...another story...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The all season muttluks (yellow in color and non insulated) are actually quite a bit easier to put on than the winter ones. Since there is no thick insulative material, it's easier to put on, but still not as simple as you may like. The rubber booties which are disposable are probably the easiest to get on. They are avaliable at most Pet Values and Globals.

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea and possibly easy to make. I think all you'd need is a fabric with some lycra in it and a simple seam, or an open piece of fabric (rectangular, the length of the leg) and some velcro to close it. Hmmm, I have to buy fabric for the quilt project anyway. I think I'll look into it.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I googled dog leg warmers and did come up with some....posh ones for fashion only - not interested and then some others. This could be an awesome little biz idea...fun fabrics....sassy legs? What do you think? Since I can't sew it's not as easy as it sounds for me....but it sounds like you can!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to look for fabric and give it a try. The trick will be keeping them up and not letting the dogs pull them off (without matting their legs too much). Very interesting!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I highly recommend a whole suit, with all 4 legs covered. That would be the best way to make sure the legs are covered. I doubt leg warmers would stay on!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

marjrc said:


> I highly recommend a whole suit, with all 4 legs covered. That would be the best way to make sure the legs are covered. I doubt leg warmers would stay on!


OK...silly question - how do they potty in a whole suit?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

there's a belly hole and a bumm opening. Whole suits can be tough to get on too... check out the "snowsuits" thread for all the options out there.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2504&highlight=snowsuits

Also, want to add that I'm not sure of it gets easier or you just get more easy going about having dirt in your house... but we have found it easier than it used to be to just wipe off their feet. For us anyway, it is easier than putting on a suit everytime they go out. (but maybe I just haven't found the right suit yet !)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought microfiber dish towels and they're great! They absorb lots of water and the leaves, pine straw, etc. sticks to it. They still drag in some stuff but not nearly as bad. As we come in the porch I say, "Wipe paws!" and they all stand and wait to come in the house.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I bought microfiber dish towels and they're great! They absorb lots of water and the leaves, pine straw, etc. sticks to it. They still drag in some stuff but not nearly as bad. As we come in the porch I say, "Wipe paws!" and they all stand and wait to come in the house.


Oh that sounds so cute! I can just see all their little faces waiting to be wiped.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I bought Kodi an expensive cordura raincoat that was useless... it didn't cover his head, and kept twisting around under his belly if he moved at more than a sedate walk. (we know how likely THAT is with a Hav!) I actually found a cheap ($9) yellow rain coat with a hood at Petco that stays put, and covers everything except his lower legs and feet.

My solution to legs and feet (at least for now) has been to put Kodi in his pen with a big beach towel when he comes in wet. He has a blast burrowing into it and rubbing all over it. Usually within 15 minutes or so, he's only "damp", and safe to be let back out again. But sometimes I go back and he has just curled up in the towel and gone to sleep!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas everyone - I still think sassy little legwarmers could be fun



But for now I am pressing on with microfiber towels. I'll have to look into a full snowsuit. Right now all I have is his raincoat.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Missy said:


> there's a belly hole and a bumm opening. Whole suits can be tough to get on too... check out the "snowsuits" thread for all the options out there.


Oh yes..I've been following the snowsuits thread moon suits and all! I will admit that thread is so long I've gotten a bit lost in it all. Plus in Canada it's harder to find these suits it seems - maybe Ryan or other Canadians have some tips on that one. I liked the looser looking fleece type suits. They looked quite comfy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have no idea...just thinking outloud.... an open sock type material (that repeals water) that is pulled up over the leg then velco at the top...not sure, if the back leg socks would stay on unless some how attached to the front leggings.

Goal would be to keep the sticks, leaves, grass, and whatever off the legs and attempt to keep the legs dry.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

hmmmm, seems as if one could set up quite a little cottage industry if they could devise some sort of leggings and suspenders gear for the little furballs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember last year in March or April (Dexter had longer hair then), Dexter would come in the house all the time with stuff attached to his hair. It was usually leaves, twigs, dead grass, or whatever sticks was attached to his body and legs. 

A quick brush out was usually all that was needed, but a good brush out before bed. As much as Dexter likes to go outside, I expect the same routine this Winter. 

I think I would get tired of putting on clothes for Dexter every 2-3 hours.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree - it would have to be a really easy slip on/slip off solution or it wouldn't work - once the constructionis figured out then you get creative with fabrics and patterns - wouldn't it be fun to develop?


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Just came in from a walk in the first new snow...*

...and what a mistake that was! Beanie was one big iceball. She followed my big lab through the deepest drifts and was soon covered in dangling ice balls. I carried her the last few hundred yards because she could not really walk...and then put her in the sink and ran some warm water over her; then towel dried her. I was thinking there must be some kind of spray silicon(?)/non toxic wax repel the snow. But probably I will just have to walk her on the hard pack trail or on the ploughed pavement! Also, I'm not sure how good it is for her to be postholing/wriggling through the snow with all that extra snowball weight hanging off her. She's 6 months old...still small, but loves to go outside with the big dog!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Beanie is so cute!! And what a sweet name. Love it.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Thinking about keeping the snow off...*

Beanie loves to follow his buddy Otto into those big drifts (Otto is all labrador retriever and loves water, mud, snow, ice!), and I was thinking about how best to keep her legs and belly free of ice balls so she can walk around in the snow this winter; I thought of a design: some kind of outfit that includes leggings and will fasten along the back leaving room (and an opening to squat)...somebody also mentioned that design here in a prior post; I wonder if there's anything around like that now? Seems like it would be a great cottage industry for us snow bound Havi owners!

Beanie is my first Havanese; she is just adorable; very smart, alert, thoughtful. and...POTTY TRAINED (no accidents in the last 3 weeks..we are holding our breaths, but pretty sure she is done with going in the house!).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You can look on etsy.com for possibilities. Here's a link to the theread about the ones I got for Tucker. They are pretty good, although not so much warm as protection from things sticking to him, including snow.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8313&highlight=Tucker%27s+coverups


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good call on checking Etsy - I think I may get those coverups..but of course while I was browsing I saw these...

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...mers&ga_search_type=&ga_page=&order=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I have not had much luck finding any good snowsuit in Toronto. Everyone I know that has something has ordered it online. Not sure why the selection is so crappy here? With our winters, you would think we would have the best! lol

Ryan


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That's true...and Bark and Fitz doesn't cut it....a biz opportunity maybe


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Etsy Outfit*

Hi Sheri:
The Etsy outfits look like they might keep the snow off. Have you tried them in snow? I'm looking for something that will cover Beanie's legs and underbelly because she turns into an iceball with the snow sticking to the backs of her legs and under her belly. Maybe Goretex and lined with fleece?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I plan on using the suits this winter during our occasional snows but haven't had the chance to try it yet for snow. There are some other sites for dog snow suits you can probably google. Here's one I just found the other day.

http://www.gramercypet.com/DogRaincoatTop.html

There are also more threads here on a variety of them. Lina/Kubrick & Hitchcock have neat ones, but I can't think of the brand.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

legs aren't enough. you need to cover the belly too.l like those coveralls fisherman use to wade in.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I have not had much luck finding any good snowsuit in Toronto. Everyone I know that has something has ordered it online. Not sure why the selection is so crappy here? With our winters, you would think we would have the best! lol
> 
> Ryan


Hey Ryan, Global has some new ones that provide full coverage. They look pretty good. You might want to take another look.

There's always www.poochtini.com or http://www.bowwowsbest.com/Winter_Dog_Coats_s/38.htm


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was going to suggest Poochtini, Daniel. Good suits!! There are plenty of snowsuits out there, with the legs covered. I mentioned a cheapy one from Pet Edge, Canine Casual - search for snowsuit or coats. 

Havs definitely need the legs covered, esp. if they're long-haired, because most of them LOVE to plow through the snow. Ricky and Sammy are out in the yard many times/day in the winter and there is no way I'd survive w/o covering them up as much as I could. 

A reminder ----- Try to make sure your Hav is combed through before sending him/her out in the snow. I made the mistake of having ungroomed (for 3 days) dogs right before a big snowfall and it was a nightmare getting all those mats out once they'd been soaked through and toweled. UGH !


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

DanielBMe said:


> Hey Ryan, Global has some new ones that provide full coverage. They look pretty good. You might want to take another look.
> 
> There's always www.poochtini.com or http://www.bowwowsbest.com/Winter_Dog_Coats_s/38.htm


Do tell on the full coverage suits at Global - do you remember the brand name? All globals have the same merchandise? I'll check this out for sure...Marj has me convinced I'll need full coverage for Kipling this winter..if his behaviour in leaves is any indication he's going to wade right into that wonderful fluffy snow!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I am getting them both groomed down to 3/4 of an inch in Dec. I'd rather have them cut short and simply put on a winter coat for them, than to deal with matts.

My guys have 3 coats each. One for rain wear, one for cold weather wear, and one for snow wear. For the rain and cold weather wear I just use RC Pets West Coast clothing. The winter jacket was the one from Poochtini. Those seem to do the trick for Toronto weather.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

KSC said:


> Do tell on the full coverage suits at Global - do you remember the brand name? All globals have the same merchandise? I'll check this out for sure...Marj has me convinced I'll need full coverage for Kipling this winter..if his behaviour in leaves is any indication he's going to wade right into that wonderful fluffy snow!


Unfortunately I don't recall the name, but it was at the Global by Steeles and Yonge St. The ones they got in are very similiar to the RC Pets Winter coats but with more coverage.

I'm really starting to hate velcro fasteners. I find that by years end, I have to replace the velcro because it seems to loose it's stickiness.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

K thanks..so I'm on the right track then - I've got the West Coast one for rain....now I need the snowsuit...I'll start looking!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I found this woman on etsy. Here is her website, http://www.royalfifi-venus-in-fur.com/. The prices on her website are much higher than etsy. She gave me etsy prices on her website stuff. She can custom make anything!! Her stuff is beautiful. 
Here is her etsy site, but she has a bigger selection on her website. Turn around time is fast too!
fifime.etsy.com


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I got this from the Cdn. Hav yahoo list. Look at these leggings!

https://ssl204.chi.us.securedata.ne...ager/product_info.php?cPath=13&products_id=23

I think what makes them work are the drawstrings.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, those look very tempting. Are you going to get some and report to us how they work in real life? 10" long is way too long for our Havs...I wonder if she'd make them shorter?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just looked at this great raincoat. Take a look at the video. It's so easy to get them in and out of it and it has glow strips for the dark. I'm thinking of getting these for the boys. I know it won't work as a snowsuit, but for the rest of the year . . . Tell me what you think.
http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=dograincoat


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks pretty good, and actually looks to me like it would be good in snow, too, if the dog wasn't going to be out a long time. That ripstop will provide some heat rentention once they are moving around. The price wasn't bad, either.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, those look really neat! I wonder about that long velcro strip along the back, but when it's along the belly, like the suits I have, their hair gets caught up in them. Maybe it's better to actually have it on the back! Also.... any price anywhere? I can't seem to find one. Very interesting!

Sheri, here is their info: 

Inflight Enterprises
PO Box 477
Burley, WA 98322
(253) 857-6056 

I wonder if you called and asked if you could see these in person, is that possible? That would really give you a great idea about whether they'd work. Shoot, it might even give you a great idea to make your own! lol I enlarged the image and they might be easy to sew up.

My problem is, it would likely cost me a crazy amount to get them shipped from the U.S. because of customs. I'd love to see them, but will keep my ears open in case someone else tries them out.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marj, they're cheap. High $20s to low $30s (without the hood, which is sold separately).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, the leggings are $18 including shipping her in the US...it's expensive to ship across the border, huh?

I called them and they are going to call back (it's a small family owned business,) with more information. They even knew what a Havanese was! I'll post what I learn when they do call back.

They should be easy to make and adjust the length...I wonder how well they'd stay up.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Where did you see a price, Geri? That sounds like a good deal.

Thanks, Sheri!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, imagine a one piece suit made with those drawstrings at the neck, waist, and rump along the back- that was the idea I was hoping some one could design. You could make it big enough so it was easy on and then adjust to your dog with the draw strings. A nice light stretchy waterproof fabric. Maybe microfiber.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Where did you see a price, Geri? That sounds like a good deal.
> 
> Thanks, Sheri!


Click on the link and scroll down the page.
http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=dograincoat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh for crying out loud!! They're right there! LMAO Thank you, Geri. :redface:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's okay Marj, I missed it the first time too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, the lady called me back...she is a vender at a lot of the NW shows, I guess. She's going to put together an e-mail with photos to show her leggings and also a coat of some type that I guess bearded collies use a lot. She can make things different sizes no problem. She said when she sends me the info I can copy and post it here. She doesn't have a web site herself because she doesn't have enough stock to do shows and internet sales on a wide basis.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Sheri, that's wonderful ! thank you for looking into it!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Keep us posted...*

At Eukanuba, it was pouring. The dogs had to go potty...so wet they got...after two hours of grooming...
That would have been nice to have.

I found out later they had indoor kennels with sawdust. Daisy would never have used it...because she doesn't like to go where anyone else does. She isn't paper trained, only outside trained...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, the lady with the leggings e-mailed me back. She attached a two-page flyer with information and contact info on it. Marj, she mentioned on the phone that there is a way she can mail things to Canada without you having to pay customs...you'd have to ask her about that.

I'm going to try to copy and paste her pages here, but if it doesn't work you can e-mail or pm me and I can send it to you by attachment.

Okay, that didn't work. Contact me if you want the pages. She said she can easily sew to different dimensions.

"Here you go. I have made the attached document that you can use to let anyone know what it is I do. Please add the following contact info to your e-mail when you send it out. Thanks for your interest. If you need more info let me know and if anyone has any questions then tell them not to hesitate to contact me.
My info is Cynthia 
CJ Crafts & Gifts

[email protected] "

Edited: Oops, I just realized her address and phone number probably shouldn't be posted here. I've deleted it, but I have it if anyone still needs it. I would think her business e-mail might be okay to leave for you all.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info Sheri! I emailed her about the leggings. We don't have it too cold in south GA but the things that stick to her legs every spring just drive me crazy and make me not want to take her for walks until they go away!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Can't wait to hear how these work out. Too bad they are just for front legs though - have I understood that correctly?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No, they are for front and back legs. E-mail me and I can send you her photos.


----------

